# Desperately Seeking Sanctuary!



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

I was ready to go early this morning before the wall of heat descended!

The sky was blue....roads were empty (as usual).....so it was time to get the motor running.

And today I was going to visit a very unusual landmark.....the likes of which you saddos have never seen before. A Church in a giant cave complex!

Usual volume of traffic....zero!










After 35 miles stopped in Barranda....










Continued on.....then left at Caravaca de la Cruz! Destination Calasparra!










Another 15 miles and I arrived in Calasparra! 










I have been there before....can't say it feels like a typical Spanish town. There seems to be more Latinos there than anything else!

Another 5 miles and I arrived at The Sanctuary of Nuestra Senora de la Esperanza - A Place of Pilgrimage!










Parked up and approached the entrance....this thing is massive!










The Sanctuary is a church set into the side of the mountain, the first records date back to the 17th century. Apparently it's a place of pilgrimage and many people travel here from all over Spain and beyond.



















Always difficult to get good photos inside caves....but I think you'll get the general idea!




























Inside the church cave complex they've also got a museum.....



















Then it was back out and time to get on the road again....










Forty miles on it was a stop in El Moral.....temperatures were up in the mid thrirties now!










Another thirty miles and I was home! Hot....and very fly splattered! 

150 miles in hot, dusty conditions! A visit to an incredible social and cultural landmark. Swooning chicas in every town!

And _that_ is what it takes to be Mucho Macho.....so read it and weep Steve Hall!


----------



## Chica (Mar 23, 2009)

Amazing pictures XTreme!!!!


----------



## Tanager (Mar 14, 2009)

Wow, beautiful place. Great pics!
And the blue sky without any clouds, mmmm. I love it


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

XTreme said:


> And today I was going to visit a very unusual landmark.....the likes of which you saddos have never seen before. A Church in a giant cave complex!


Wrong actually Xtreme,
I visited an underground cathedral in Colombia in 1983/4 - see link
http://img6.travelblog.org/Photos/47633/253810/t/2061608-Salt-cathedral-Zipaquira-0.jpg

Granted, "yours" is a little nearer


----------



## SunnySpain (Jul 30, 2008)

Oh yes and there's plenty of churches in caves up North, but thanks for the photos it looks nice and we are considering a trip to Huesca at some point after watching a programme on tv about it - looks nice


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

SunnySpain said:


> Oh yes and there's plenty of churches in caves up North, but thanks for the photos it looks nice and we are considering a trip to Huesca at some point after watching a programme on tv about it - looks nice



I´m keen to go to Huescar?? apparently theres a great cave hotel worth staying at Dave!!

Joi xx


----------



## SunnySpain (Jul 30, 2008)

jojo said:


> I´m keen to go to Huescar?? apparently theres a great cave hotel worth staying at Dave!!
> 
> Joi xx


It looked beautiful on the telly. Very nice countryside; but then it is in the North.

Where's no pasa nada; I bet she's got shares that hotel - lol


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

SunnySpain said:


> It looked beautiful on the telly. Very nice countryside; but then it is in the North.
> 
> Where's no pasa nada; I bet she's got shares that hotel - lol


I think Xtreme has the shares, he sent me a link and it looks lovely, so one of these days, the kids and I are gonna do it!!!! Pasanada is in Afghanistan I believe, altho coming to Spain shortly, hopefully she´ll grace us with her presence!!??

Jo xxx


----------



## SunnySpain (Jul 30, 2008)

jojo said:


> I think Xtreme has the shares, he sent me a link and it looks lovely, so one of these days, the kids and I are gonna do it!!!! Pasanada is in Afghanistan I believe, altho coming to Spain shortly, hopefully she´ll grace us with her presence!!??
> 
> Jo xxx


Yeah, I wanna know more (honest) about those precious cave houses in Murcia


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

There was a programme on once about Huesca - there's a famous little Chinese man there who dresses up in whatever the local costume is there and sings in Spanish - has completely adopted his life there. Now that's what I call integration!! Another landmark there then, apart from XT's donkeys and tortoises....

Which reminds me, XT. How rude of me, I forgot to ask - how's your bum?

Tally.xx


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

Huesca.....and Huescar (where I live)....are two different places!


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

Maybe I spelt it wrong then! I dunno - was quite taken with the Chinese singer. Isn't he there where you are then??


----------



## mickybob (Dec 31, 2008)

Chica said:


> Amazing pictures XTreme!!!!


Xt, what camera did you use? The pics inside are great, cos I take it you can't use flash inside.


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

Huesca or Huéscar - two towns miles 750 kms apart!! 

No Pasa Nada arrives (love-struck) in Spain today. 

Hope she pops in here to wreak chaos. 

I've stayed in a cave-house. Interesting experience but I would not live in one. 

Enjoy!


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

Superb photos XTreme. Thanks so much for sharing


----------



## owdoggy (Jul 23, 2008)

SteveHall said:


> Superb photos XTreme. Thanks so much for sharing


Seconded:clap2:

Aye, real bonny pics & an interesting subject yet again......... not bad for a Taff


Doggy


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

mickybob said:


> Xt, what camera did you use? The pics inside are great, cos I take it you can't use flash inside.


Basic Canon Powershot....nothing special. And I did use Flash.


----------

